# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Αλλαγή Εμπορικής Ονομασίας Προγραμμάτων Nova

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η Forthnet Α.Ε. ανακοινώνει την αλλαγή της εμπορικής ονομασίας διάθεσης των οικιακών και επαγγελματικών προγραμμάτων που περιγράφονται στην παρούσα ενημέρωση από 16/07/2019. Η επικείμενη αλλαγή αφορά αποκλειστικά στις εμπορικές ονομασίες των αναφερόμενων προγραμμάτων & δεν επιφέρει καμία τροποποίηση στα χαρακτηριστικά τους.

Ακολουθούν αναλυτικά οι νέες εμπορικές ονομασίες διάθεσης των επηρεαζόμενων

Α. Οικιακών προγραμμάτων:

    Η  εμπορικά διαθέσιμη υπηρεσία Nova ADSL 24 μετονομάζεται σε Nova Internet 24
    Η εμπορικά διαθέσιμη υπηρεσία Nova VDSL 50 μετονομάζεται σε Nova Internet 50
    Η εμπορικά διαθέσιμη & η εμπορικά μη διαθέσιμη πρόσθετη υπηρεσία Nova VDSL (έως 50Mbps) μετονομάζεται σε Internet (έως 50Mbps)  

Β. Επαγγελματικών προγραμμάτων:

    Η πρόσθετη υπηρεσία Nova VDSL έως 50 μετονομάζεται σε Internet 50

Σημειώνεται επιπλέον ότι οι παραπάνω αλλαγές θα εφαρμοστούν στα συστήματα, στους λογαριασμούς, στην ιστοσελίδα καθώς και σε όλα τα διαθέσιμα έντυπα επικοινωνίας.

----------

